

BART vs. Anonymous - bkudria
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/08/13/BAH71KN6CK.DTL&tsp=1

======
bugsy
"The safety of our customers is our No. 1 priority, and we're going to do what
we can to keep people safe," Allison said. "We're just going to leave it at
that."

If the people running the BART system were so concerned about BART customers'
safety, they wouldn't have been shooting unarmed customers in the back of the
head with a pistol while sitting on top of them after assaulting them. That's
the thing the people want to protest, and they say the protest can not be
allowed because of "safety". BART is not concerned about safety. BART is an
unsafe system because their own employees murder the customers.

------
abbott
I was aware of BART's actions before this, and now that there is going to be
an organized rally in defense of free speech, I will attend...peacefully and
in red.

------
keithnoizu
Ahh the bart, and yet another reason to freaking loathe those trains.

I don't under stand why the silicon valley can't actually innovate in the area
of public transport and traffic light controls. My home town of Madison, WI
had more advanced traffic control systems (sensors, logic for controlling
traffic flow and adjusting light times, etc), and the east coast kills it in
the public transportation area. 90 a month for a monthly subway ticket versus
8 dollr one way trips on the bart.

// gripe

~~~
doki_pen
I live in the Boston area and would say the BART is more like the commuter
rail then the subway. I pay $7.25 each way and there is virtually no discount
for a monthly pass considering there are usually 20 work days in a month. If
you work from home at all, you end up losing money. Considering the cost of
living in SF, I'd say the prices are basically the same. Boston is definitely
not killing it.

------
mc32
So what "hacking" do Anonymous plan to do? I hope their only target is the
website; for anything else would put commuter safety at risk.

